# world economic collapse



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't recall what story it was I read recently that made me a little curious, but today I did a google search of countries declaring bankruptcy and I was surprised what I found. I picked two different stories to read, one written in Jan of this year, the other in Aug. The first story (didn't take notice where it was published) was about predictions of countries most likely to go belly up this year. They were:
Equatorial Guinea
Haiti
Zimbabwe
Mozambique
South Sudan
Yemen
Venezuela 

The second story was drawing any conclusions, only listing those countries that were in serious trouble.
Puerto Rico
Ukraine
Jamaica
Argentina
Jamaica
Belarus
Belize
Venezuela
Greece

Venezuela was the only one on both lists, but each had plenty of bath things going on within their boundaries. Some was huge public debt, civil wars, violence and famine, inflation, hurricanes, etc. 

After reading this info today, it really does beg the question, how close are we to global economic collapse? Our Wall Street may be doing great, but my main street isn't. And when I look around I don't see much progress. Since 1995 I've worked for 6 companies that have gone belly up, my wife has worked for two since 2006 that have closed. In our little town of 19,000 we've had 10-12 small shops close since 2010, 2-3 of which had been around for more than 20 years.

What do you all see happening?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would not put it past the powerful to intentionally collapse the world economy to try and get rid of Trump.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I would not put it past the powerful to intentionally collapse the world economy to try and get rid of Trump.


^^What he said^^


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually here in the central Ohio area, . . . things seem to be pretty stable.

We did lose Annie's bake shop, . . . one of THE BEST doughnut shops I ever was in, . . . but I think it was more for personal reasons.

Same for a local floral shop, . . . old man died, . . . widow ran it for a while, . . . finally said to heck with it, . . . closed it up, . . . she's retired now.

Lots of little shops opening up, . . . and a few factory type places have sprung up, . . . plus additions to some around here.

Since I'm retired, . . . don't have the pulse of the working people, . . . 

Only things dying around here are the newspapers, . . . they keep cutting back, . . . pretty soon it's gonna be the syndicated comics and a paid news feed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

We're still in a building boom, can't find enough construction workers to fill the jobs. On the other side the homeless population down in Seattle is over 10K. As the city fences off under bridges and the like the homeless are spreading out, been starting to see them up around me the past year or so.

A few long established, as in 75 -100 years, business I've used for years are throwing in the towel, either selling the property for a boat load of money or can't/won't pay the stupid high property taxes any longer.

Housing costs are thru the roof and still climbing, only a matter of time till that bubble bursts just like the Dotcom bubble did in the 90's.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Business as usual.

Construction is always the first industry to lay folks off and the first industry to recover.

Here in Seattle, we just had a 17 day strike by the Operating Engineers; they're back to work. We have 65 tower cranes here, the most in the world.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Global reset. We know what that means. Some of us do, anyway.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It sounds logically ridiculous.

No one has the power to do much of anything "globally".

If anyone did, it would be against their own self-interests to "re-set" the system that gave them that power. If they already have that much power, there would be no reason for them to "re-set" anything.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Wall Street doing well can be misleading. Remember, the Fed has kept interest rates artificially low (or non-existent) for so long now that the only place people have to put their capitol is in the market... otherwise they are losing ground to inflation most everywhere else.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Wall Street doing well can be misleading. Remember, the Fed has kept interest rates artificially low (or non-existent) for so long now that the only place people have to put their capitol is in the market... otherwise they are losing ground to inflation most everywhere else.


And don't forget that before the dot com collapse and in 2007 the economy was booming and Wall St was making money hand over fist. Then BOOM!

This time the climb is higher and will have a more devastating effect. AND you won't see it until it hits.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It sounds logically ridiculous.
> 
> No one has the power to do much of anything "globally".
> 
> If anyone did, it would be against their own self-interests to "re-set" the system that gave them that power. If they already have that much power, there would be no reason for them to "re-set" anything.


The modern system was created to be reset. They knew that would happen when it was created.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You still haven't mentioned why someone with the power to reset the globe would want to do so. If you have that much power, it wouldn't give you anything you didn't already have.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> You still haven't mentioned why someone with the power to reset the globe would want to do so. If you have that much power, it wouldn't give you anything you didn't already have.


Except more land as the population decimates itself.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If you can reset the world, you have all the land you need. Basic Business Principles 201: control is more valuable than ownership.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> If you can reset the world, you have all the land you need. Basic Business Principles 201: control is more valuable than ownership.


Except it is full of those pesky humans which you don't have a need for 90% of. Reset the world, decimate the population and start the wealth build/ control again.

That's why someone would want to reset it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Seems to me I have been hearing about another economic recession for some years now. 

More than a few have said this time it is different and will make the Great Depression look like a picnic. 

I will merely continue to prep as I can.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Seems to me I have been hearing about another economic recession for some years now.
> 
> More than a few have said this time it is different and will make the Great Depression look like a picnic.
> 
> I will merely continue to prep as I can.


Yup, and they are all saying that it's not a matter of if, but when.

This is one of those subjects that those who don't think it can happen won't be convinced. Nothing short of the collapse will convince them. Then, when it happens we can say...............


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> You still haven't mentioned why someone with the power to reset the globe would want to do so. If you have that much power, it wouldn't give you anything you didn't already have.


It's not a matter of wanting to reset it but having to reset it. Fiat currency and a debt-based economy will do that. Every single time.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Every countries economy is in trouble, even ours.
We are the healthiest horse in the glue factory!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wait...

I thought the president increased everyone's allowance, and we were doing great.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> You still haven't mentioned why someone with the power to reset the globe would want to do so. If you have that much power, it wouldn't give you anything you didn't already have.











How many reasons would you care to hear? Let's start with this one.
The dollar... a fiat currency which every country in the world had to stockpile in order to purchase energy.

The Bretton Woods system was called "America's exorbitant privilege" as it resulted in an "asymmetric financial system" where non-US citizens "see themselves supporting American living standards and subsidizing American multinationals." As American economist Barry Eichengreen summarized: "It costs only a few cents for the Bureau of Engraving and Printing to produce a $100 bill, but other countries had to pony up $100 of actual goods in order to obtain one". In February 1965 President Charles de Gaulle announced his intention to exchange its U.S. dollar reserves for gold at the official exchange rate.

By'71, most countries were aware of our increasing money supply (printing of dollars in excess of gold backing), and started demanding gold in exchange for these inflationary dollars.
So Nixon took us off the gold standard... to prevent the emptying of Fort Knox.
THEN the PTB made our infamous deal with OPEC: we'll stand for a substantial price increase of oil in exchange for making the US $ the "petrodollar". This single move was a global reset of currencies... specifically ours as now the "world reserve currency". NOBODY, not China, not Russia, could buy energy without dollars. This set us up to live as we have for the last 40+ years... the U.S. was able to enjoy persistent trade deficits, and become a global economic hegemony.

THAT is a global re-set: all nations globally needing energy were FORCED to float us at their own expense.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If what you wrote is true, no one has the power to "re-set" anything.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If what you wrote is true, no one has the power to "re-set" anything.


You are correct. Nothing is going to happen. All will be well. Carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If what you wrote is true, no one has the power to "re-set" anything.


You are missing the point. It isn't a matter of having the power to "re-set" (sic) anything. It is a matter of not being able to stop the reset.

You understand what a debt-based economic system is, right?


----------



## mc3330803 (Aug 20, 2018)

My basic economic understanding is based in a first year macroeconomics class, and that left my saying this all a Ponzi scheme. With that, it seems that the game is just a matter of history repeating itself and learning cycles. In Oakland we have no less than 6 cranes up at any given time. The local econ is booming and just ahead of the election in November the mayor conveniently "solved" the homeless encampment problem. All is good, nothing to see.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Somewhere, somebody, is going to pull the plug on accepting US dollars, and when they do so, it's going to cascade down into being a real horror show, very swiftly. As the US gains the ability to export natural gas and oil, the hotshots in the Middle east will be losing trillions of dollars. If their control is about to implode because of that, somebody just might start demanding gold, silver, or something else, or really, REALLY counterfeit US dollars, or buy a nuke from somebody who stole one of the many that Russia "lost" when the Soviet Union fell apart.


----------

